

Former Cisco Employee Convicted Of Murder ... Could Be Saved By Google Maps - outericky
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-murder-trial-hinged-on-google-maps-2013-9

======
at-fates-hands
Wow.

Still wondering how this convicted him. I'm still trying to figure out how a
Google map search THE DAY BEFORE his wife died is relevant. If she ran in the
same place every day, not sure how this would alone would convict him.

No word in the article on whether he was let out on bail pending this second
trial.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
It could just be a really shabby frame-up job which the investigators would've
felt justified in if they had some unusable secret evidence. Which just
illustrates another problem with secret evidence. Once people know it is used,
they are free to assume the worst about anyone who is charged, without knowing
the details.

